# the stinger



## mook jong man (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everybody, does anybody know about the stinger. My instructor  gave me one that he brought back from America. 
It is a black plastic thing that fits in your hand and a point comes out through your knuckles .
 I am a wing chun guy who,s done some phillipino stuff as  well. Ive experimented on partners and i can punch and even trap with this thing in my hand.
 Does anybody know of any other applications like pain compliance or limb destructions that i could do with it. thanks


----------



## allenjp (Jun 11, 2008)

Never trained with anything like that, sounds like a great little doo-dad, but you should know that at least in California it would be highly illegal to posses one...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 11, 2008)

It is a good force amplifier and is designed for striking.  Created by James Keating it is a useful alternative to a push dagger. 

Here is a link to his site and the stinger:
http://www.jamesakeating.com/catalg3.html

James has some good material.


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info fellas. I'm in Australia and my instructor said if i am caught with it to say that i use it for accupressure.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 12, 2008)

Well it is good for implementation on acupressure points.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 12, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It is a good force amplifier and is designed for striking.  Created by James Keating it is a useful alternative to a push dagger.
> 
> Here is a link to his site and the stinger:
> http://www.jamesakeating.com/catalg3.html
> ...



Useful device indeed... but ya gotta love the wording on their description of the device... it's the kind that you'd want to ignore buying if it weren't so obviously practical. 



> THE STINGER: Comtech's own personal defense device. Designed to act as a "force multiplier". *Like having the power of a karate master instantly!*


Wow, I buy and carry one of those and I am... a... MASTER! Bow to me!! :asian:


----------



## allenjp (Jun 12, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Useful device indeed... but ya gotta love the wording on their description of the device... it's the kind that you'd want to ignore buying if it weren't so obviously practical.
> 
> 
> Wow, I buy and carry one of those and I am... a... MASTER! Bow to me!! :asian:


 
Remember that thread in the firing range about the marketing of certain products? http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64235

Well if they called this the "tactical karate master stinger weapon thingy" they would sell a million of them in the blink of an eye!!!


----------



## Brian Jones (Jun 14, 2008)

Kelly Worden has also designed some high grade plastic impact weapons, such as his "travel wrench".  It actually says travel wrench on the side.  I know of at least one person who carries one all the time, even on air planes, and there has never been a problem.

Brian Jones


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 14, 2008)

allenjp said:


> Remember that thread in the firing range about the marketing of certain products? http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64235
> 
> Well if they called this the "tactical karate master stinger weapon thingy" they would sell a million of them in the blink of an eye!!!


 
But then the advertising would get hauled into court and why'd you feel the need to get this deadly thing, were you looking to kill somebody" and there's your justified self defense claim round the bowl and down the hole.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jun 14, 2008)

Thought you were talking about this for a minute:






Whole different discussiion!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 14, 2008)

THAT I'd have to mount on my truck.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jun 15, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> THAT I'd have to mount on my truck.


----------

